# Should have built a bigger Man Cave



## arrendale8105

Already getting a little Crowded.  Can't wait till I get my turkey back!


----------



## Echo

Nice! Yeah, the turkey will be a nice addition.


----------



## wvdawg

That is a good problem to have!  Looking good - a turkey will set it up nicely!


----------



## arrendale8105

*Turkey addition*

Here he is


----------



## mattech

Very nice


----------



## shakey gizzard

Sweet! Hope he doesn't poop on the couch!


----------



## bronco611

just wait till you kill a gator


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Nice


----------



## arrendale8105

bronco611 said:


> just wait till you kill a gator




http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=853124


Only mounting the head though. The hides in griffin getting tanned then off for boots, wallet, belt, and wife a purse


----------



## bronco611

cool , nice gator. You could probably have all that made and a suit case!


----------



## bloodiarrow68

*Very nice*

I think you could use a few more recliners also.


----------



## 01Foreman400

Very nice!


----------



## Broken Tine

Awesome!


----------

